# Cyp Kentucky and Hybrids



## Dido (Jul 12, 2013)

Hi 

Kentucky 





Ivory 




some of my hybrids unknown 























Kentucky X hotei 





Olli 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 12, 2013)

they look great!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 12, 2013)

Geat collection, thanks for sharing.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 12, 2013)

Great to see people growing these. Successfully.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 17, 2013)

I really like the second hybrid - shocking color. And the hotei x kent (Cleo Pinkepank) is a stunner.


----------

